# Round 2



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I overcooked last brisket so needed some payback. Brisket got injected last night rubbed 2 hours before cook, tri tip marinaded in Goya,Italian,soy and w sauce last Night. Brisket is going in the freezer but damm good tacos with the tri tip


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)




----------

